
Internal documents show how Amazon scrambled to fix Prime Day glitches - QUFB
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/07/19/amazon-internal-documents-what-caused-prime-day-crash-company-scramble.html
======
justboxing
> Sable is used by 400 teams across Amazon and handled a total of 5.623
> trillion service requests, or 63.5 million requests per second, during last
> year’s Prime Day, according to an internal document.

63.5 million requests / second. That's impressive!

------
breakingcups
Does anyone know how similar "Sable" is to AWS?

